# George W. Bush's Resume



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2003)

http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/graphics/bushresume.pdf

:rofl: 

oh wait....thats not funny..:vu: :wah:


----------



## Andi (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow. I had no idea he had all those black marks against his name. Is he gonna get voted back in? (Without wanting to start a big political debate in the humour forum)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *Wow. I had no idea he had all those black marks against his name. Is he gonna get voted back in? (Without wanting to start a big political debate in the humour forum) *



Naw.  He'll just be reappointed (since he never was elected the last time).

Its funny though...I mean, the guy looks like the mascott for MAD magazine, doesn't speak when Chenys drinking water, and just doesn't have a reputation as a 'smart' guy.  Yet, compared to Al Gore (who was spoofed on MTV's Celeb. Death Match) he still manages to come across as a personably, caring guy.   Its like, Mr. Bean goes to the White House.

(Now thats a scary thought....Mr. Bean with access to nukes....heh)

:rofl: 

I'd move to England but I couldn't afford the TV tax. (I've got 2 TVs and 5 monitors....and they charge you by the screen. )


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 26, 2003)

don't let a little thing like taxes keep you from doing what you want to do.

Please... move... soon.

Oops, I forgot, this is America and you have the right to your opinion. Hats off to those who serve to insure you keep that right. However misguided  and naive your opinions are.

Bill Parsons


----------



## Ender (Aug 26, 2003)

not elected??..guess someone doesn't beleive in the constitution..hehehe


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2003)

Bill,
   I've seen enough proof to convince me that the last election was a major source of fraud and that we the people did in fact lose.  It is because of those brave souls who fought and died for this country that I am still able to speak as I see it, and so are you.  You and I may disagree on some points, but at least we are allowed to.  For now.

As this is the humor forum, I leave you with this:

Introducing, President Al G.W. "What Me Worry?"  Newman-Bush

:rofl:


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 27, 2003)

we are allowed to disagree. 

BTW, great job with Martial Talk.

Bill Parsons


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bdparsons _
> * Hats off to those who serve to insure you keep that right. However misguided  and naive your opinions are.*


Serve? What do the waitresses at Starbucks have to do with this?


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *not elected??..guess someone doesn't beleive in the constitution..hehehe *


If you can become president after losing the popular vote, all that does is highlight the flaws in the US electoral system.


----------



## Ender (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *If you can become president after losing the popular vote, all that does is highlight the flaws in the US electoral system. *



Bill Clinton only took 46% of the vote the first time he ran. Thats not 51% of the vote. So according to that argument, his was a false election too. Nevermind that two other presidents won the electoral college but didn't win the overall count.

and  funny how all the "fraud" would have dissapeared if Gore won..*S


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2003)

> (Without wanting to start a big political debate in the humour forum)



Oh well. I had a go. I guess we haven't got to big yet.



> I'd move to England but I couldn't afford the TV tax. (I've got 2 TVs and 5 monitors....and they charge you by the screen. )



Do we?? Must be flippin Blair creating random new taxes. Every time we turn around.......tell you what though...if we did have a TV tax there'd be a lot of people who wouldn't eat.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd read a while back that there was a tax on tv screens, and that they had detector vans that went around scannin for such things.  Can't recall where at the moment, but it was from a normally reputable site.  If I can find the link I'll toss it up.


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah we have a TV license. It's £120-ish (about $190?) a year and it goes to the BBC. You only pay for the household though, not per screen. They have detector vans to come get the law-breakers! Students get it in the neck a lot of the time. It's like a 2 grand fine ($3000?) i think.


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh yeah and it's well worth it just to have no adverts. Plus all the radio stations. Although some crazy people disagree.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Bill Clinton only took 46% of the vote the first time he ran. Thats not 51% of the vote. So according to that argument, his was a false election too. Nevermind that two other presidents won the electoral college but didn't win the overall count.*


Was that election a two-horse race, or was there a third contender?


> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *and  funny how all the "fraud" would have dissapeared if Gore won..*S *


If Gore had won, there wouldn't have been any fraud, as more people voted for Gore than for Bush. The disenfranchisement of thousands of black voters in Florida should be investigated, though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2003)

Personally, I have a simple solution.

http://www.usconstitution.net/csa.html

Or, we just put the main contenders in a steel cage, toss in some blades and make the survivor president. 

:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Was that election a two-horse race, or was there a third contender?
> 
> If Gore had won, there wouldn't have been any fraud, as more people voted for Gore than for Bush. The disenfranchisement of thousands of black voters in Florida should be investigated, though. *



There was a 3rd contender, Ross Perot. Clinton got "more" votes then any other canidate at 46%. Gore got "more" votes then any other canidate also, with or without florida. I've seen too many conservatives try to use that arguement to justify what happend. There are so many other ways for Bushites to justify that election, rather then using THAT one! It's a good thing we are in the humor forum...where that arguement belongs! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Aug 30, 2003)

I think the really sad part of it is that the whole thing's true... crap.


----------

